# Need a name for the new mare... pics *graphic*



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Ok if you read my post in the Health section you'll know I got a new rescue. She's a 16.2hh 14 yo ISH mare. She has a nasty laceration to her vulva and I'm currently rinsing it with antiseptic. The vet said she'll be ok. Any hints or advice here is welcome of course.

Anyway I took more pictures of her today. Her registered name is Kilpatrick Star, I need a new stable name for her cause Tootsie just doesn't cut it.














































And the laceration


----------



## questionable (Aug 5, 2009)

Cutter , like in a" cut above the rest"


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Awe, poor girl. I'm sure you'll do wonders for her!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor baby


----------



## Pekoe (Nov 28, 2008)

She will be beautiful when she is fixed up... she has a sweet face.
Names... how about Karma, Guinevere, Meg, Junebug?


----------



## I Heart Hershey (Jul 13, 2009)

Was also going to suggest Karma!! Or why not just Star (taken from her reg. name)


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I have a Westie called Autumn, I was thinking of Winter, cause Winter hides all the potential. Of course that's a little deep.

But I like Karma and Meg. Hmm...


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like Guinevere ^.^


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww, poor mare.  
She's a cutie though.

Hm, well, going from her registered name I thought also, Star or maybe Patty.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

LOL, Guinevere is too close to my name, Genevieve, and it would sound oh so egotistical to call her that. Though I do like it. And it would suit her, she's kind of prissy. Hmm what about Penny?

I like Star but there are millions of them in the horse world. 

I thought naming kids was hard, sheesh. Naming horses is worse lol!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Genevieve, eh? Pretty name!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh you are a doll for taking her in. 

Kalli
Mija
Maaja (pronounced "Maya")
Tilly
Gwen
Sophie


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hope
Spirit
Candy
Agrefena
Alcippe
Epona
Rosey
Rosen
Roselynn
Xanthippe
Crome
Firefly
Brownie
WIldFire
Misty
Mystical
Flower
hameroniy


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Sunny, I've hated it all my life.

Hmm I like Maaja. 

Maaja
Karma
Winter


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Saza-dance saz for short, jag short for jaguar patty and star are nice too


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Killy?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Alright, I was giving her a bath and Maggie popped out while I dried her off.

So, she has a name!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

i like Penny or how about Patty (since her name is Kilpatrick)?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hannah?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Maggie.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

How about Flax?  A swedish word for real, non-expected luck (since she came to a better place and all)
Or Tur, or Lycka? 

Oh, saw she got a name already


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> Thanks Sunny, I've hated it all my life.


Aw, how could you? Wanna trade? :lol:


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input!!! I knew I could count on you 

Sunny - oy let me tell you. My Grandfather named me but insisted it being the French pronounciation "shjohn-vi-ev". Add that to an extremely odd last name "Tink" and I was the center of a lot of teasing and mispronounciation. When I joined the army, I was constantly given pushups because there was no way I could really have Tink as a last name LOL. 

Now I have a French first name, a long Irish last name, and the double joy of having an accent and trying to spell my name to people ends up with a two hour conversation ****!

I've dreamed of changing my name to Nancy!! Which is why my kids all have normal names. Douglas, Daniel and Carolyn. Can't get those wrong!


----------

